# Root Server Control Panel



## uwe75-1 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ein Webhoster hat mir ein Angebot für einen Root Server ohne Control Panel gemacht, was den Preis um ca 7 eur /  Monat drücken würde. Da ich mit Root Servern noch keine Erfahrung habe, würde ich gern wissen, was das genau bedeutet? Ich müßte dann ein eigenes Control Panel verwenden - was ist das? Wo bekomme ich das her? Muß ich doch bestimmt eine Lizenz kaufen, um das dann zu installieren, oder? Ansonsten hätte ich nur Zugang über "Webmin" zu dem Root Server. Wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem Root Server inkl Control Panel oder Webmin? Dann könnte er im Preis mir noch entgegenkommen, wenn ich die Domains selbst registriere? Wie funktioniert so etwas? Schließe ich den Vertrag dann mit der entsprechenden NIC direkt ab und muß an die dann auch direkt bezahlen?

Kurz - lohnt sich die Ersparnis oder doch lieber rund um sorglos Paket und lieber a bißchen mehr bezahlen?

Danke für Ihre Hilfe

Gruß Uwe


----------



## port29 (21. Juni 2009)

Also.....

... ein Controll Panel ist eine webbasierende Administrationsoberfläche. Zwei bekannte Vertreter sind Confixx und Plesk. 

Als professioneller Systemadministrator halte ich absolut nichts von diesen Tools. Server administriere ich grundsätzlich per Hand. 

Domains registriert man über Reseller. Als Neuling und Tutorials.de Mitglied könnte ich dir da ein spezielles Angebot machen, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## uwe75-1 (21. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank na klar lasse ich mir gern ein Angebot unterbreiten. Folgende Komponente benötige ich:

3x .com Domain
3x .de Domain
3x .eu Domain
1x .biz Domain
1x .net Domain

Java - z.B. Tomcat ab 5.5.26
PHP ab 5.2.6
MySQL Datenbanken
Subdomains
Email Postfächer
25-100 GB Webspace

Danke Gruß Uwe


----------



## port29 (21. Juni 2009)

uwe75-1 hat gesagt.:


> Java - z.B. Tomcat ab 5.5.26
> PHP ab 5.2.6
> MySQL Datenbanken
> Subdomains
> ...



Also bei Domains kann ich dir aushelfen (hab dir per PN was geschickt), bei Servern würden meine Preise höchstwahrscheinlich etwas über deiner Preisvorstellung liegen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe deinen Post hier gerade eben gesehen. Daher einfach dann noch ein paar zusätzliche Information zum Telefonat gestern Abend ...



uwe75-1 hat gesagt.:


> ein Webhoster hat mir ein Angebot für einen Root Server ohne Control Panel gemacht [...] Da ich mit Root Servern noch keine Erfahrung habe, würde ich gern wissen, was das genau bedeutet?


Bei einem "root server" bist du für das Administrieren selbst verantwortlich. In deinem Fall bedeutet das, dass du Tomcat, die Konfiguration, das Mailsystem, etc. selbst zum Laufen bekommen musst, da dir nur die Hardware mit dem Basisbetriebssystem zur Verfügung gestellt wird.



> Dann könnte er im Preis mir noch entgegenkommen, wenn ich die Domains selbst registriere? Wie funktioniert so etwas? Schließe ich den Vertrag dann mit der entsprechenden NIC direkt ab und muß an die dann auch direkt bezahlen?


Diese Aussage von dem Provider ist sicherlich verständlich. Auf der anderen Seite empfinde ich es recht dreist, da es dir ohne Erfahrung in dem Bereich weder gelingt, Domains kurzfristig zu registrieren noch die Domains in einer akzeptablen Zeitspanne umzuziehen - ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn sich ein beteiligter Dritter (bisheriger Domainprovider) sperrt.



> Kurz - lohnt sich die Ersparnis oder doch lieber rund um sorglos Paket und lieber a bißchen mehr bezahlen?


Ohne Erfahrung in dem Bereich würde ich *dringend* dazu raten, dieses Knowhow über ein Gesamtpaket einzukaufen, da dir so der Anbieter die Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen muss. Aber auch hier gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede, was den Service oder die Definition betrifft, "was" jetzt genau inklusive ist und wofür dann auf einmal doch extra bezahlt werden soll.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Erfahrung in dem Bereich würde ich *dringend* dazu raten, dieses Knowhow über ein Gesamtpaket einzukaufen.....


Sehe ich genauso.


Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Aber auch hier gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede, was den Service oder die Definition betrifft, "was" jetzt genau inklusive ist und wofür dann auf einmal doch extra bezahlt werden soll.


Als Beispiel, welches oft nicht bedacht oder schlicht vergessen wird, sein z.B. ein Hardware-Reset genannt.
Ein Server kann sich, auch dann wenn er unter Linux läuft, auch mal komplett aufhängen.
Wenn dann jemand auf den Knopf drücken muss, kann es schnell mal teuer werden (z.B. wenn der Admin am WE mitten in der Nacht ins RZ fahren muss  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## port29 (22. Juni 2009)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Erfahrung in dem Bereich würde ich *dringend* dazu raten, dieses Knowhow über ein Gesamtpaket einzukaufen, da dir so der Anbieter die Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen muss. Aber auch hier gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede, was den Service oder die Definition betrifft, "was" jetzt genau inklusive ist und wofür dann auf einmal doch extra bezahlt werden soll.



Ich sehe es genau anders. 

Man muss einen Server bedienen können, damit man damit keinen Unfug anstellt. Ein Root Server in Händen eines unerfahrenen Administrators ist in meinen Augen eine potentielle Gefahr. Hat der Administrator noch ein Klicki Bunti Interface, wird er das System sicherlich nicht kennenlernen => Updates werden nicht eingespielt, Sicherheitslücken nicht behoben, man verlässt sich auf das Interface. Und das geht ganz und garnicht.

Deshalb lieber das System kennenlernen, ein Interface, das die Bedienung erleichtert, kann man später immer noch einspielen, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe es genau anders.


Hö?!
Ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
Mit dem Gesamtpaket ist kein Admin-Panell oder sonst was gemeint, sondern der Service.
Also einspielen der Updates, Konfiguration/Absicherung des Systems etc.
Alles Dinge von denen der Kunde also keine (oder unzureichende) Ahnung hat.



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb lieber das System kennenlernen.....


Aber doch bitte keinen öffentlichen Server der an einer "fetten" Leitung hängt.
Ein alter PC im heimischen Wohnzimmer ist da wesentlich besser zum üben/kennenlernen geeignet.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juni 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe es genau anders.


Wie Dr. Dau schon angenommen hat, liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor, denn nichts anderes als ...


> Man muss einen Server bedienen können, damit man damit keinen Unfug anstellt. Ein Root Server in Händen eines unerfahrenen Administrators ist in meinen Augen eine potentielle Gefahr. Hat der Administrator noch ein Klicki Bunti Interface, wird er das System sicherlich nicht kennenlernen => Updates werden nicht eingespielt, Sicherheitslücken nicht behoben, man verlässt sich auf das Interface. Und das geht ganz und garnicht.


habe ich gemeint  Mit dem Gesamtpaket meinte ich, dass der Endkunde (bspw. Uwe) ein Webinterface bekommt, dessen zugrundeliegende Basis von einem erfahrenen Administrator gemanaged wird (sei es ein dedizierter Server oder ein shared account).

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

